# Getting a puppy this weekend. A little nervous about my cat's reaction



## FinerImage (Sep 21, 2011)

So for months I have been searching for the perfect pet for my family. A co-worker suggested that I consider a havanese. He owns two and they are very spoiled little girls. Well, after much research and meeting my neighbors dog I have decided to adopt a 3 month havanese that need a home. 

My only concern is that our 9 year old Siamese mix cat is not going to welcome our new family member with open arms. We adopted the cat 2 years ago and she is such a diva. My neighbor came by with her puppy and the cat just meowed and ran up the stairs as if she was afraid. I have been told to slowly introduce the puppy to the dog. I am hoping that this work out, because I have spent a lot of time looking for the perfect dog. My husband thinks that I am creating a battle zone by bringing in a puppy. The previous owner of our cat said that when looking for homes the cat was stressed by other animals and deliberately did not use the litter box. She basically open the crate and the cat went nuts. 

Has anyone had any experience with introducing cats to their new havanese?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FinerImage said:


> So for months I have been searching for the perfect pet for my family. A co-worker suggested that I consider a havanese. He owns two and they are very spoiled little girls. Well, after much research and meeting my neighbors dog I have decided to adopt a 3 month havanese that need a home.
> 
> My only concern is that our 9 year old Siamese mix cat is not going to welcome our new family member with open arms. We adopted the cat 2 years ago and she is such a diva. My neighbor came by with her puppy and the cat just meowed and ran up the stairs as if she was afraid. I have been told to slowly introduce the puppy to the dog. I am hoping that this work out, because I have spent a lot of time looking for the perfect dog. My husband thinks that I am creating a battle zone by bringing in a puppy. The previous owner of our cat said that when looking for homes the cat was stressed by other animals and deliberately did not use the litter box. She basically open the crate and the cat went nuts.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with introducing cats to their new havanese?


Well, just as there is a reason female dogs are called "bitches", there is a reason that female cats are called "queens".ound: We have one too, who is very much in charge around here. She was 9 when Kodi arrived too. (11 now) If you are raising your puppy right, he should be confined most of the time, and CLOSELY monitored when he's not confined. This should give your cat plenty of room to check him out without fear of being chased. We actually had to watch for problems in the other direction... Snowbelle would corner Kodi, and swat him in the face if she got the chance. And when he tried to make friends in typical doggy way... sniffing butts, she HATED it and would swat him for that. (still does, he hasn't been a quick learner in that department!)

We also made the upstairs off-limits to Kodi for the first year, so that Snowbelle had a part of the house that was just hers. Eventually, we allowed him to go up there, but he sleeps in his crate at night, because our bed is her territory. Even now, she wouldn't do anything to him if he slept with us, but she'd just move out. We don't think that's fair to an older cat, who has slept with us since she was a kitten. Kodi adjusted easily to sleeping in his crate, and really prefers it now. He'll come up on the bed for a cuddle, but when it's time to sleep, he wants to be in HIS bed.

I think, as long as you give her plenty of space to be away from the puppy, and litter boxes she can get to without going near the puppy, she will probably adjust fine. Just take it at her speed, don't try to rush it, and accept that they might never be "buddies".


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ditto to what Karen said. Your must be patient and allow your kitty to investigate the puppy on her own. Jus the past couple weeks, my diva kitty started venturing into Jack's area. It has only been a year. (sigh...)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It will work out in the end,just let the cat have plenty of space,and don't push it, let things take there natural coarse.You can get plug ins from the vet that help with stress in cats.We have 2 Havs and four cats the cats were all here first.The cats were more troubled with each new feline addition,but not so much by the dogs,especially when we brought home our second Hav.Here are some pics of ours together.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Agreed. It's all about the cat. One of ours was just fine. The other huffed off to high and mostly unseen ground for quite some time (even though we clearly demarcated her territory for her and "protected" her from the dogs). After six months, she is just now seeing fit to rejoin the family -- on her terms, of course.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

We had another cat when we got Rosie. There was a lot of meowing, hissing and spitting and some slapping for the first few days. then we noticed that the cat would deliberately swing its tail back and forth for Rosie to play with. Within two weeks they were playing all the time. It was a young cat and unfortunately did not make it across the street one day. But I have had old dogs with young cats and the reverse. I have never had a cat actually hurt a puppy. But they will slap when the puppy gets to rough. and I guess I did not rear Rosie correctly because she always had the run of the house--except she didn't do stairs. I only confined her if I was going to leave her alone in the house. Same way I have reared all my dogs. Not to say that I haven't had them tied to me by a long string and they are always in the same room as I am.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

I am pretty nervous myself, it took over a year, closer to 1.5 before my cat decided Rico wasn't evil.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we have 3 cats ... 3 different reactions. BUT our cats are also 80% outside so they can GO out to get away from Tillie most of the time! LOL

our oldest cat is 12 yrs old and accepts other cats, people and even Tillie pretty much right away... she WAS surprised when she first met Tillie and hissed once, but that was it. Tillie actually CHEWS on this cat ... she 'thinks' she is her best friend. LOL
our 'middle' cat ( 11 yrs) is totally anti-social, hasn't come IN the house since we had kids (10 YEARS ago!) ... still hisses at our 3 yr old cat and rarely leaves the garage... her choice. bummmmmer.
our youngest cat (3 yrs old) is probably the most "normal" cat we have as it took her several months to warm up to Tillie, to trust that she wasn't going to chase her or hurt her. Now they actually PLAY together, racing around the house, the front yard ... all on the CATS terms of course, IF the cat WANTS to play! LOL

Just give it time, make sure the cat can escape if she wants to and know that there WILL be hissing and swiping ... just pray contact isn't made!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

There is no such thing as a normal cat!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, true, true....


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We have a male and female cat from the same litter. The male is so laid back it's crazy. The female runs our house. They are about seven now and we had only had them just over year when we got Cooper so there wasn't any problem with them accepting Cooper.

When we brought Tessa home, she started chasing the cats right away. The female hissed and swatted her and still does. 

The odd thing is they all share our bed at night, all four of them. The male cat will lay on the floor and let Tessa lick him and when he gets sick of it, the cat just gets up and walks away. The female will tolerate Tessa now, but just barely. I guess if you just give it time, hopefully, they will all get used to each other.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

We have two 15 y.o. cats and both took up residence outside when the first puppy came. The male (here in the picture) has made his peace with the puppies, as you can see, but the female will not come in the house for more than a couple of minutes. She will lay on the front step now, while the puppies walk by her, so that's progress. I expect that as it gets colder, she'll be more inclined to join us in the house.

Good luck with your new puppy. How exciting!! Don't forget to post pictures!!

Alanna


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Our Hav's were introduced to my bf's parents cats which are all outside cats......of course the Hav's love everything lol two of the cats are fine with them....one is fine as long as they keep their distance and the other one will try to play with them but she certainly lets them know when she's had enough! Good luck....post pics of the new baby!


----------



## FinerImage (Sep 21, 2011)

*Thanks for the replies!!!*

Well we will have our new puppy this weekend and will keep everyone posted. I feel so much better knowing that there is hope for the two to get along. eace:

I will post pics soon!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

clare said:


> The cats were more troubled with each new feline addition,but not so much by the dogs...


This is my experience too. My two cats where already there when I brought Fedja home. They got used to him within a few days. 
Our first cat Flips was only housepet for a year, and when we added a second one it took two months before he accepted the newcomer. Unfortunately our second cat Snoopy got deadly hit by a car two years ago  (still missing him very much!). We then decided to adopt another one from a shelter. This time it took something like 4 months before Flips accepted Tom. I thought it would never happen! 
I wouldn't worry much. Hav's I know are all really good and respectful with 'their' cats. Strange cats outside....well let's just say it's makes for a great chase ound:. No harm done, but Fedja just can't resist them lol. 
However, if it happens that a cat turns around and tries to get him back...he runs like hell back to me, making some really frightful noise all the way back ound:. What a hero lol.

Congratulations on your new puppy, can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

We had two cats. The one year old took about two weeks to warm up to Soleil. They don't sleep together or anything but they can both be on the floor in the same room and it's no problem. 

The six year old surprised me by wanting nothing to do with Soleil. I was surprised because as a kitten she loved dogs. She took a couple of months to warm up and now they wrestle together all the time. It sounds terrifying - lots of hissing and spitting and growling (from the cat, never from Soleil) as they maul each other but they keep doing it, all day long, and no one gets hurt. Sometimes Soleil just sits on Chloe, looking her head. Chloe seems to enjoy it.

So I think the short answer is they'll be fine, just give it time and give the cats somewhere to escape to until they figure it out.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OMG Those cat dog pics are great! My cat tolerated Atticus but I had to watch them every second. You don't want either to have a "bad" experience. Boo my kitty always had a choice to get away but more often than not she would pace in front of his crate or pen just to torment him! Now 5months later they are used to each other. She was already used to my other dogs tho. Good luck, nothing happens overnight!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

We have 4 cats and they all responded to Lizzie is their own way and now I think they all kind of like her. I worry about claws as I know someone whose dog had an eye taken out by a cat. Only one of my cats has claws and she never uses them even when our male cat torments her.

One of our males did "put her in her place" the first week she was home. We did not see it happen but she cried and ran to me. I think he hit her! He did it again yesterday when we were playing with Lizzie's friend in the front yard. He wanted to be in the middle of the dogs running then got mad at Lizzie when she challenged him for a run. Our other super laid back male used to sleep on her crate when she had one. Her crate was where the bunny crate used to be and he was friends with the bunny and slept on her crate, too. They will now sleep side by side on the floor. One of my females gets Prozac for litterbox issues and Lizzie used to chase her when she ran from me after getting the medicine. Now I think Lizzie thinks it's her job to "herd" Maggie for me. It is so funny. Sometimes she will even have me follow her and lead me to where Maggie is sleeping. My other female will RLH with Lizzie in the family room. I thought she was the least likely one to play with her, too.

I did have to move the cat's food up so Lizzie could not eat it. She LOVES it. You may have to do that, too. Also, make sure your puppy does not find the litterbox. Lizzie finds cat poop irresistible. I think she is finally learning that eating poop is a bad thing when I yell at her and brush her teeth and mouth.

It takes time, but you might be surprised at their interactions.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Well, just as there is a reason female dogs are called "bitches", there is a reason that female cats are called "queens".


ound:ound: I have never heard that but its freaking hilarious!! ound:ound:

I don't have a cat, (allergic) but many members of my family call Gucci a "Cat-dog", I guess saying she has more characteristics of a cat than the average dog. Not sure how true that is, maybe cat owners here can pipe in on any similar traits between cats and havanese, But I do have a few friends who have successfully integrated a havanese into their cat friendly home and I'm sure you can, too.

Its probably similar to introducing a new puppy to a dog, don't ignore the older ones and give them plenty of attention as to not be jealous, etc. Easier said than done, I'm sure...but I really think the pictures posted above of the cats snuggling with the Havs speak about thousand and one words.

Your ATTITUDE makes a big difference. All animals are very instinctive of your emotions, Havs are also exceptional, just as cats are. Be very careful to let this anxiety you are feeling now, and potential frustration you may feel after intro ducing them **create** a problem. I know its hard to keep all emotions in check, especially around a cat who knows you so well, but the more you can send off positive vibes, the more likely the animals will follow suit with your reactions and emotions.

Best of luck and keep us posted! Pictures, too! 

Kara


----------



## FinerImage (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow! It almost feels like we are bringing a brand new baby home. I am sooo excited. 

I am spending tomorrow afternoon getting the house ready for the puppy's arrival. Thanks again for all of the advice. I am feeling more confident about our cat/puppy situation.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thumper said:


> ...many members of my family call Gucci a "Cat-dog", I guess saying she has more characteristics of a cat than the average dog. Not sure how true that is, maybe cat owners here can pipe in on any similar traits between cats and havanese...


Fedja enjoys resting in high places to observe what is going on (jump on the back of the sofa and on chairs)
daily licks himself clean just like cats do
picky about food, even more then my cats aagggrrr
plays with his paws and likes small cat toys more than a doggy toys
he enjoys chasing our cat laser light together with our two cats lol
is picky about his doggy friends
doesn't like hard noises

So yes, mine has many cat-like habits .


----------



## FinerImage (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, so I am going shopping tonight for the little pup. Is there anything special that I should buy to make him as comfortable as possible? He already has a bed, crate, food, food/water dish, toys, clothes, Halloween outfit (seriously!). Is there a particular toy or dog treat that Havanese love?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You probably already know this puppy-proofing trick, but here goes anyway. Get down to puppy level - on hands and knees as well as on your belly - and look around from the puppy's eye view at things that he can reach that may be unsafe [wires, poisonous plants] or chewable in the areas where the puppy is likely to spend his/her time.

Even though you will try to keep the puppy close to you at all times s/he is out of the crate or ex-pen, a puppy can be really fast and can put an interesting object into its mouth in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can answer favorite toys: empty toilet paper roll, plastic drink cups, plastic water bottles. The plastic cups and water bottles are only good as long as they make racket when they play with them. The cups don't last very long--I use solo cups. Water bottles, small ones they can get in their mouths and leave off the top. Puppies are like children. Give a child a cardboard box and pots and pans and they are happy.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

My pups love bully sticks. They are much cheaper in bulk on the internet, but you can buy one to get him started at the pet store. You want plenty of things available for him to chew on, so when he begins chewing on hands, you can tell him no and give him a "good chew".

Alanna


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We've had cats and dogs for years. For the most part, the cats and dogs got along very well. When we got the 1st Havanese, we had 2 very old cats and Thomas who was about 4 or 5. The oldest cat just ignored the puppy (ies) and if they didn't leave her alone she just moved. The next oldest would hiss, growl and swat with claws in if the puppy bothered her, they learned she wasn't going to play. Thomas, on the other hand played with the puppies, followed them when I was lead and show training, and still does. He also is the cat who will attack the neighbor's dogs if they come near our house (needless to say, we're the only people in the area who confine our dogs to fences) I guess it's a hazard to recon with living in the country.
I agree with the suggestions already given about stuff for the puppy.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You might want to get puppy Kongs to keep the puppy busy in his crate. There are instructions in other threads regarding stuffing them. Try searching using the terms Stuff Kong.

Some people insert the puppy's kibble [part of one meal] and seal the hole with a smear of peanut butter so the kibble does not fall out. This can keep the puppy busy while you are doing other things in the house.

There are teething chew toys, some of which can be frozen. Look up Petstages toys online for their selection, but the toys can be found at Petsmart and Petco. I bought a soft toy with a "beating heart" for my new puppy as well as a freezable bone for his sore gums.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

FinerImage said:


> Wow! It almost feels like we are bringing a brand new baby home. I am sooo excited.
> 
> I am spending tomorrow afternoon getting the house ready for the puppy's arrival. Thanks again for all of the advice. I am feeling more confident about our cat/puppy situation.


Have no cats so can't offer any experiences or advice in that regard. I think you have gotten some great responses here.

I just want to say that, for me, it WAS like bringing home a brand new baby - no ALMOST about it!!! ound: I wasn't quite prepared for that. Congratulations and best wishes to you!


----------



## FinerImage (Sep 21, 2011)

So, we finally got our puppy! As of right now the cat ignores him and acts like she is afraid of him when he is around. If she hears him close by she will run and hide under my daughter's bed. 

So the first night was pretty easy. He did not cry much as I believe we wore him out with attention. The second night was a different story.... he cried. If we walked out of the room he would bark and whimper like crazy. He does not like to be left alone. I left him in his kennel for a few hours and he was able to get to one of my carpets. I am still trying to figure out how he was able to rip a piece of carpet. Then yesterday, my daughter said that she may have left the side gate open on his kennel, well guess what? He got out and ATTACKED the carpet again! Ugh.... my anger lasted only a minute because he is so darn cute! He fell asleep in my lap last night and must have felt pretty comfortable because he was snoring like a grown man! We have few issues to work on but for the most part he is a sweetie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
as for the puppy and the carpet ... get hardwood floors! ha ha ha 
seriously though, I think maybe leaving his in his kennel for a 'few hours' is WAY to long for a little puppy!! They need to feel secure and only leave for a little bit if at all possible and work up to leaving him for hours... these little havs can be VERY prone to seperation anxiety and you want to be careful to make sure he isn't alone too much in the begining or it can possible make seperation anxiety much, much worse.
My best advice is to leave a few times a day for maybe a 1/2 hr or so and over time lengthen the amount of time he is alone.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I read somewhere an hour per month is a good gauge -- but that's only after you have spent a lot of time making them feel secure and "showing them the ropes."


----------

